# Double sided CNC money maker



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

In another thread, someone posted a double sided CNC carving on a slab. Well, those who know me realize that I have an entrepreneural mind and often see money making opportunities. Well, here is a repost of my thoughts about this. And here's the link to the other thread. https://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/142355-two-sided-carving-sort.html

Thinking more about this, I'd be making more of these lamps and offer them online as the perfect present for an outdoorsman and I'd see about putting them out for sale in furniture stores in resort areas. At $125 each at least, these can be made of any scrap log chunks you can find.

The weight will make this a very stable lamp, so you could cut some with hotel and resort logos on them and sell them as lobby lights for all kinds of hotels and BnBs. They will probably want high lumen LED light bulbs and large shades to soften the light.

Make these with floral designs and in a pretty, light wood and it would work for homes. They can be painted or just simple finish. Make these smaller and offer a veriety of patterns for custom lamps at $199 and they pick the shades up at Lowes, and you have a custom gift. Cut these on flat wood and glue up into a hollow post with wood blocks on each end to mount the hardware. Put fee on by cutting part of the box and you have a more delicate looking lamp. All kinds of variations, the key being the 3D carving on both sides. Carve four sides and join with mitered corners and splines. Make a hidden box lamp so people can hide valuables. A larger hidden box for pistol and ammo. Market that to gun groups online just by posting it and mentioning that it's for sale if they want one (carve a target on one side, game or a pistol on the other).

The light will highlight the depth of the carving and make it seem even more 3 dimensional. This will pretty easily pay for your new, high speed CNC. and because it's a one-off item most of the time, you can keep it a small moneymaker just for you.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom,

I'll get the lamp parts shipped direct to you and try to get a shipment of cut slabs heading your way shortly. Have fun making them and marketing. Collect the money too - and just send me my share. lol

Don't know if I want to work that hard. I'm an old man just putzing around.

Good idea, though. Might put something together. I might even have some lamp parts left over from our clock making days. Glad you're thinking for me. lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea Tom , I’d love to see that done


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

You're up in the land of big hardwood trees. Get the chainsaw out and build that CNC -- and get busy!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I posted this in the other thread. This might even make it into those fancy lady houses. A new project for John.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'll get the lamp parts shipped direct to you and try to get a shipment of cut slabs heading your way shortly. Have fun making them and marketing. Collect the money too - and just send me my share. lol
> 
> ...



Great idea, John...sub-contract the manufacturing to Tom and collect on a per piece basis. You could also license your CNC to Tom and collect in perpetuity...or from the couch...there would have to be a minimum, of course...

:grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> I posted this in the other thread. This might even make it into those fancy lady houses. A new project for John.


I like it!!!!!! I'll be calling you Mike.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I don't have a CNC and no plan to get one. I posted that for the people who have one and want to make a little, or a lot, of extra money. I have a small business with my daughter and if I can handle the health issues, will be busy with that. But I am an entrepreneur at heart and constantly see opportunities to make money and do what you want, not what some boss says to do. I've been self employed with all income self generated for almost 40 years. I can't help but see opportunities at every turn. You guys do what you want, and this suggestion for CNC owners can be done at any production level you choose, or not at all. 

But hopefully, someone will take up this idea. Something like this could fund a fantastic new machine with every possible bell and whistle, and without causing a divorce over the cost. Sell stuff, save money, use resources at hand (harvest logs), start with a slow machine and upgrade with your earnings. Operate at whatever pace you like, do only one offs or produce lots of the same model. Like cars? Make these with cars on them, or Polish eagles, or with famous inspiring quotes on them, or plaques honoring accomplishments that the honoree can use for practical purposes. There is no limit _and_ no requirement to do it at all.
@RainMan 2.0 You're going to do what you're going to do, or not. I prefer the friendly exchanges we have more than lecturing you about anything. If I were you, I'd consider providing your CNC to someone who can make this stuff and give you a percentage. I don't think there's any moral issue with doing things or not, but I will say that even being much older and fully retired, it is nice to make a little money every time my daughter signs a new client. And I enjoy the marketing aspects and tolerate the writing part of our agreement. Only thing I miss are the extended exchanges with the amazing and wonderful, idealistic and brilliant doctors I've known over all those years. 

So I'll probably post stuff like this from time to time, I just think that way and the words seem to just pour out as my fingers dance on the keyboard. For now, however, I'm going out to dig some more trenches for the back yard irrigation system upgrade. Schedule 80, heavy duty pipe for long runs, half inch hose only for short runs from pipe to the plants. No more leaky long hoses that all seem to start leaking at the same time. No more frozen schedule 40 pipes bursting and running up $500 water bills.

I'm really diggin' the dirt. :grin:


----------



## bradleyjean (Mar 26, 2021)

Great idea, I hope you will have success in this. Indeed, such stylish handmade work is appreciated a lot and will have demand. I like a lot of people who, regardless of age, continue to keep afloat and look for an opportunity to work and earn despite the global crisis. My dad also found a way to spend time profitably in retirement. He uses some apps from 90 Plus Apps That Pay You Real Money that offer to make money with the help of your smartphone. I'm proud of him.


----------

